# Progressive Waste Solutions (BIN)



## Tourist9394 (Jun 11, 2015)

Looking at this stock for years, dropped 14% today. High Debt to Cap, higher profit margins in Canadian Provinces. Headquarters is in Toronto. What do you guys think?


----------

